# Cabinet of Curiosities 2012



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

The natural history museum where I work part-time does a huge Halloween event--haunted trail, not-spooky trail (for pre-schoolers), live band, costume contest, story-telling on the farm--the works. This year the spouse and I and two friends offered to decorate the old one-room schoolhouse as a Cabinet of Curiosities.

We had a blast. We displayed props that we had made, intermingled with stuff that we had collected, and stuffed animals and skull casts from the museum. What made it really special was that the museum loaned us 8 display cases, which really leant an air of authenticity to the display. We had hundreds of people through during the two-night event, and not a single negative comment. We were often compared to Oddities, or Ripleys, and many people thought we were some sort of travelling display. It was treated like a real museum--people were courteous, didn't touch things, and sometimes even asked permission to take pictures. We were all acting as museum docents, explaining the artificacts (total BS made up on the spot). One person was disturbed enough by the Peruvian mummy that we finally quietly let her know that it was fake.

We realized that we were filling a need--many people and their children wanted something more than the little-kid trail, but not the full haunted trail,l and nothing with scares. This was just weird and creepy.

Here's a few shots--I have more in my album http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1265


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

This is awesome, great work! Wish there was a exhibit like this (fake 'gaff' props mixed with real stuff) around for Halloween. Love it, and thank you for sharing!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

That looks fantastic! I loved the Peruvian Mummy.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is really cool! Great idea!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Oops--forgot to give some credit. The fourth picture --the cat bat--was made by a friend who was totally enchanted with Synthahotep's cat bat prop. Thanks for the inspiration. (Now I'm trying to figure out how to make him give it to me)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love a display like this. It takes a lot of creativity to pull off a sideshow type look and you succeeded very well.

That mummy is amazing - so realistic.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! You did a fantastic job and it all looks so real. Yep, I'm liking the Peruvian Mummy too! Nice job!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I would have loved to help you with that, too bad I don't live up there anymore. Lake Bradford Bog Man, I love it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool. I like the cat creature.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Curiosities and Oddities are one of my favorite themes! You did an amazing job! Inspiration for sure!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great idea. Museum of the macabre...way cool concept and well executed!


----------

